
What happens when you are under constant surveillance? - iafrikan
https://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/what-happens-when-you-are-under-constant-surveillance-196491
======
kwhitefoot
For an interesting perspective on what happens when surveillance is taken to
an extreme see The Light of Other Days by Stephen Baxter, synopsis by Arthur
C. Clarke. In this story many people decide that as they will be watched
anyway then they need not hide anything from anyone.

~~~
PavlovsCat
That's not the extreme we seem to be taking it towards though, which is
centers of power that remain opaque, and heap disinformation on people that
are transparent to them, but have their view of each other, of the the social
landscape if you will, distorted by said disinformation.

